# The Chinese Brass Model Train Manufacturer.



## pqs126 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I am Chinese model train manufacture, all of our trains are brass made. 
If there is someone want to import the models, maybe we can do it for you.
*But you must remeber, we are the manufacturer, not the dealer. So if you want to import it, you must supply the detail data and the drawings to me. *
Of course, the price will be the best, as you know the employment cost is very lower in China. 
Our company name is *Junil(Jun Yi) Model Train Co., Ltd. *
I know you have never heard about us. Because we always manufactured the models for the Korean middleman from since the company established. But now we want to export the model for the importers directly. 
Our website is www.ji-modeltrain.com 
And if you are interested in us. please contact me with the SKYPE: park.chengsong I would like to show the pictures of our models to you.

Thank you.


----------

